# Ahhh...the color of...well, copper.



## KUJordan (May 12, 2010)

Just a couple Midwest shots from this year:

Osages:


















Red Milk:






GPNMT:






spider mite:






hope you enjoyed!

-Jordan


----------



## tarcan (May 12, 2010)

very nice shots!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 13, 2010)

Wow, those copperheads are sweet!  They were even nice enough to pose for you!


----------

